# millet



## natty01 (Aug 25, 2011)

i used to keep budgies and when i did i used to throw the husks out onto the garden always some seed used to go with it and it would sprout in the garden.

i have a left over bag of millet seed , if i grow it so it sprouts can my tortoises eat it , ive not read anything on it either way .


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Natty:

Yes, tortoises can eat sprouted bird seed.


----------



## natty01 (Aug 25, 2011)

thank you ! i shall start growing some .


----------

